# jenglish, what size driver for the front sight nut?



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Tracking indicates I will be getting my Meprolight night sights for my P99 today.

What is the nut size for the front sight?..........:smt071


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm considering them myself. Please post a photo or the installation process...easy, hard, good fit, etc. Thanks


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

3/16 driver needed for front sight......
I guess a standar Glcok one will do I have been told... but I am not 100% sure on this... there is plenty of places to get a sight tool....


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes, a 3/16" nut driver is needed for the front sight and a small flat blade for the rear sight. The install tool for the Glock front sight will work. A pair of needle nose pliers will work but I suggest a nut driver. The Trijicon or Meprolight nut driver will work and you can get the Meprolight one at:

http://www.waltherpistols.com/item.aspx?PID=6522

As for night sight installation:


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

rogue007 said:


> Tracking indicates I will be getting my Meprolight night sights for my P99 today.
> 
> What is the nut size for the front sight?..........:smt071


Post some pics please when you got them installed.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

any tools needed to replace the rearsight with a meprolight nite site?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

mw1311 said:


> any tools needed to replace the rearsight with a meprolight nite site?


Just a small flat blade screwdriver. All you must do is push down on the adjustment screw plunger on the right hand side and then slide the sight off to the left. Replace the screw from the old sight into the new Meprolight and slide it back in the dove tail grove. Push down on the plunger again and line up the slot in the top of the plunger and snap the rear sight on. You would then need to adjust the rear sight to you liking via the adjustment screw.


----------

